# IUI GIRLS PART 124



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New Home Ladies!    

H xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES LIST 2005 

     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
Aussie Meg - IVF Convert BFP with twins! 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 06/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Aliday - Natural BFP!!
Tomsmummy -

2ww Baby Makers 

     

Struthie 26.10.05 
Loobylu
Catwoman IVF Convert 25.10.05
Moomin 01.11.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go

     

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts!

     

Sair
Catspyjamas 
Claire
CK6
Molly
Perky Pinky 
Kia
Sair 
Kelly Dallard 
Minow
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Oct
Claireabelle
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Julie - Going to IVF
Eva - Going to IVF
Shazia - Going to IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - Going to IVF in Sept
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Aliso - Going to IVF
Marsha Mouse - Going to IVF
Manda - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie & Jilly
      
Wages day you pair of silly billys...........so this is me
        

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

This is also me.....................................
                 
because I feel like the   that got the cream!!

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi all
bit  here - I hate night shifts!!!! was ok tho, heffalump slept soundly all night and bar a few alarms going off all was peaceful.....just me jumping up and down trying to keep awake...
just off for haircut but thought i'd let you know i just phoned our LA to see when the dickens they are going to put us out of our misery and it SEEMS like good news....all a bit ambiguous but seems we have been allocated a social worker to come and do a home visit. i asked if this meant we had been selected and she said 'well it would seem that your application is being progressed' what the piggin friggin hells that supposed to mean  It all sounds good but know we arent quite through the tape yet. not sure if you have a home visit anyway and then get told if you can progress or if the fact that we have a home vbisit means we are through....the first course is on nov 1st so they need to pull their finger out....
so sort of excited but still not popping champagne yet 

kj x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Special thanks to Jilly, Julie, Holly, Kj, Shazia, Fishy, Manda, Moomin, Kelly & Rachel for all sending me such lovely messages & for sharing my excitement. No-one would understand but thankfully I have you fab lot      I'm bursting at the moment & want to shout it to everyone but obviously that's not a good idea so I'm keeping   
Jilly - Good news for us both this week mate   We are both moving on & getting a step nearer. Your messages made me   but in a nice way if that makes Jilly sense   
Julie - Still   at you saying you'd got a mouthful of plums!! Thanks for you're lovely pm I won't get chance to reply until tomorrow   
Holly - Oooooooohhhhh you bringing cake to the meet  is sounding good to me. Thank you for your pm too I'll be in touch tomorrow but knowing you're all there for me means so much.
Fishy - New clothes sound fab   I will be taking a look at your site to order a little something for my Millie   
Moomin -     
Manda - Hope there has been no sign of your builders  today!!
Kj - Wasn't Manda's quote just the best   Hope the nightshift & haircut was ok, weekend plans sound great   
Kelly - Hope the   pains ease off. You're welcome to share the IVF journey if that's the road you take.........there will be loads of us   moving on.
Shazia - Where's AF gone hunny?   Blimey she really is messing you around. Hope she makes an appearance very soon, can't your doctor help? Was a bit concerned about how long Jilly was in the bath............she must have been REALLY dirty  
RachelB - There will be a few of doing IVF around the same time......the more the merrier   It will be nice to share this new journey   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie     be in touch tomorrow, have a good night.

Kj - Oooooooooooohhhhhhhhh that's sounding good to me......
                    
I can't imagine they would bother wasting their time doing a home visit if it was a negative response so I'd be getting very excited if I was you. Hope you get the confirmation this week but if not it has to be next week doesn't it with the first course starting on the 1st Nov   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly
                  

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

KJ - did you get my email - maybe it's made you more confused but great that you've phoned them.  It does sound like that you have crossed the hurdle having been assigned a social worker - it'll be all go I'm sure    How's the nut cut?

Erica - lovely bunny!  Yucky old payroll  

Oooh Yes Fishy - it's definitely worth trying to sell your cast offs on Ebay!  I got rid of a couple of things but not all    Lucky old you off out shopping!!

Bye J - have a lovely evening  

Kelly - don't envy you with your visitor!!  Hope parent meeting is good and you get to hear some funny Oliver stories from school!

Shazia - this is getting ridiculous now.  I can't imagine how fed up you must be!

Jillywopinbigbaps - everything all shiny upstairs?

Gotta cold - I think KJ sneezed on her keyboard, passed it to DH, who gave it to me.  Sneezin everywhere but ecchinacia and vits are doing their thing...

sniff sniff
H xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly   - Nut cut! What a fab phrase........love it   I enjoy the wages it's just that doing a weekly payroll it totally takes over Tues & Weds with Weds being the pressure day with a bank deadline to meet    Have just worked out that I've only got 9 more payrolls to do before Xmas     (Sorry Kj  for me!!)

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for all your positive vibes, sometimes wonder how I am going to get through the next 2 weeks, but I am sure I will with your help.  Feeling ok after yesterday, had a bit of cramping last night but nothing today, just tired.  Think that is the emotional side of the run up to the basting, and also starting a new job this week.

The new job is going ok, although i am finding it hard to concentrate on the training as keep think I really hope not to be here for long, but will have to wait and see.

I don't think the weather has helped either it is absolutely hammering down here at the moment, it is so miserable.

DH was fab last night, wouldn't let me do anything, and keeps asking 'Are you pregnant yet?', think I will end up killing before the end of the 2 week wait!

Well must go, will catch up with you all in a bit.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin
We'll help you through your 2ww   
It's really hard to concentrate on work & normal everyday life when you know you are on the   Your mind constantly drifts off thinking about "what if".
Hopefully you are right & might not be in the new job for too long     

Erica.xx


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi Everyone
how are you all? Missing you all loads but just haven't got any time lately to sit and read all the messages that you nutters post at 1 per second! hee hee
So I hope you are all ok? aNy BFP?How's Catwoman with her IVF?
KJ fab news about social worker  we've got a few months wait for that step, as they said they have a bit of a back log!
DH's Birthday today so I'm going have a bath then taking him out later for a meal.
I've been ok, seen my gynae last week and they are going do another operation for the endo, so waiting for a date.
Work has been hetic, but I want you all to know I am still here waiting to hear all your BFP.
LOve lots
Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Bugger just lost me post     

KJ-FAB NEWS,JUST SHOWS WHAT A BIT OF PUSHING WILL DO!!!!!! Just make sure any derranger friends/family members dont visit any more   getting excited for you!!

I will do personals tommorrow when I have found my one remaining brain cell    

Kelly x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks for asking juileangel,went well today and i got 7 eggs,feeling abit rough at the moment.but have to now wait for them to call tomorrow not the eggs  the clinic.

luv petal b


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Petal

Glad today went well for you and good luck with the rest of the TX.


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks moomin,trying to stay postive

luv petal b


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie tonight as still trying to get this bl**dy job done and it's a nightmare... 

KJ  Yippeeeeeee! That sounds like good news to me hun. Hope they tell you more soon. I'd crack open the champers anyway.    How's the haircut?

Erica -     Wow that is just fantastic news that you've got the wages done! (....or was there something else I was meant to congratulate you on?   )

Holly - my Maca arrived today (not Macam, Manda!  ). Have just taken a couple so DP better watch out in a few days time.... I brought the book into work today (step forward!) but didn't get round to posting it...sorry, will do it tomorrow. 

     to Moomin for 2ww & Petal for ET.

Anyone heard how VIL & Moosey got on with EC 

Cindy - do you only have a bath on your DP's birthday (whether you need one or not    )

 to JollyJulie, JollyJilly, Fishy, Kelly, Shazia, Struthie, Jess, CK6 (how are you hunny?  ), Perky, Katrina, Marsha and all the other lovely ladies.

Also          for Catwoman. Thinking of you....

Love Molly
xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Sorry - I meant to say thanks to everyone who signed the RSPCA petition.   

There _ was _ already a post on Girl & Boy talk, Shazia which I hadn't seen  but they have been merged now and sounds like lots of people have signed. Let's hope it makes them stop this barbaric practice.

Thanks again.....xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Right I am back again for a bit

Molly - Hope you don't have to work too late to get your job finished 

Holly - New job is going ok, really miss my old job though although I am still working with people I use to work with.  Unfortunately i was only able to have yesterday off for my basting, would have loved to have have taken another couple off just so that I could chill out and give this cycle its best chance.  However I am only in training at the moment and only working 9.30-3.30 with half an hour for lunch, (getting paid for full time though).  Mind you my head really isn't really with the training, keep wondering off and thinking about our 2 ww.

Jilly - You always seem to be cleaning, if ever you get  bored there is a nice 3 bed terraced house down here you can clean for me.  Mind you DH has volunteered this weekend, says he doesn't want me over doing it on 2 WW, 

Think I am going to go bonkers before the end of this, now I know how you lot were feeling when I first joined the formum back in July and I was eagerly awaiting the start of all this.    

Petal - Will be thinking of you tomorrow hope you get the call that you want.   

Well it is still      down here, the garden is under water at the moment, and they have just issued a weather warning for the south - GREAT, weather forecast from now until Monday is........    

Have a good evening!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

its been peeing down here too moomin, our gutters are overflowing, think they need a bit of a clear out...and the roads are all flooded. rain till mon?  glad i'm gonna be ensconced in the spa hotel all weekend, apart from a  teensy shopping trip to Bluewater....

any news form JessP at all - been thinking of you hun 

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Keemjay - I envy your weekend away, for once we have nothing planned for this weekend must be the first one for about 6 months, so looks like I will be stuck inside for the weekend, perhaps I might even drag DH to Southampton or Portsmouth for spot of shopping.


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello Gals,
Thanks girls for asking how my mum is.....  
Well poor old Dutch is still in hospital, she has had two tests done, both neg. Tomorrow she is being knocked out so they can go further up . she is in good spirits though.
I have been extremely busy this week with hospital visits, making sure Dad is OK, and other things. I've been so glad of NOT ttc lately, as we are waiting 6 months till IVF. 
So how are all you lot....

Kelly.
Sorry to hear about your blocked tube and your bad dream, hope you don't experience that again. xx

Keemjay.
What a beautiful little man your godson is...  Good luck with home visit.xx

Erika.
Fab news about IVF, new year, new baby. How's little Millie. xx

Jillypops.
Ovarian drilling is...  lasering your ovaries, this is supposed to help you OV. Thinking of you. xx

Moomin.
Hope your hanging in there for 2 ww. xx

Sair,
Hope your well. xx

Petel.
Hope the EC went ok Hun. xx

Struthie.
How you been, lots of luck on 2 ww as well. xx

Babyfish.
Hope the drugs work for you. XX

Well that's it lovely ladies. Big hello to those who I have not mentioned. I'm now off to bed as I'm whacked...
Good nite
Love to all 
  The Mouse. xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

Just popped on  - sorry not read posts - am too bloody knackered!

Went back to work on Monday & AF arrived in full technicolour!  Have got the worst AF of my life - not really what I wanted right now. 

I'm afraid I'm still feeling v sorry for myself (& for DH) & am generally pretty angry with ALL pregnant women & anyone who doesn't realise just how lucky they are to have kids!!

I'm sure once AF has gone I'll feel bit better (& it's half term on Fri!!!!).  Have to take mega strong pain killers & Migraleve & they make me Soooooo tired - was nodding off while I was reading the kids a story!!


Really hope you guys are all ok - sorry to be such a miserable cow!  Will try harder!

Much love to all,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi Girls

Marsha - so sorry your mum is still in hospital. I hope they come up with an answer soon and that she makes a speedy recovery  

Hey KJ excellent news re home visit, hope its soon  

Holls so sorry keep forgetting to answer the question you were so sweet enough to ask a while back. Ds is absolutely fine at school now. He loves it! We just had a few days of wobbles but they are well and truly over. He comes out all bubbly dying to sing me the new song he has learnt each day!!  Also, my mum is doing amazingly well, cannot quite believe it was only June she had her transplant, you'd never know. Thanks for asking after her you're an angel   

Jess any news hun? You've been quiet for a couple of day hope everythings ok and that you're just getting back into the swing of working.   

Poops can't believe we missed each other again, although I have to say your bath did seem to go on for most of the night!! Hope you scrubbed it out properly after..........what am I saying ofcourse you did infact you probably went out and bought a brand spanking new one!!!  

Hey Erika girlie, hows things in Accounts? I worked in accounts for six years at the College I work for now, stil miss it sometimes............yes I know I need my head examined       to ya.

Kelly really sorry haven't replied to menu for meet yet, but am having dire second thoughts about it because just don't know if going to be able to afford it now. Promise to make a decision soon, do you need to know by a certain date??

Good luck to all of you on the 2ww, hope it flies by for ya     

A big hey to Julie, Petal, Perky (U still on hols??), Katrinar, Catwoman ( ), Smcc, sair, manda ( ), Molly , babyfish, moomin and everyone else I have forgotten.............

Best go as have spent the last two hours trying to work out how to upload a ticker and put pics in my gallery, think have it sussed though  

See ya xxxxxxxxx

Just read your post Jess sending you bucket loads of      and    . Sorry ur feeling like poo (not Jilly  ), but glad you are back with us. Had me worried there for a sec.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Julie - loving the new pic,very glam!

Where is this petition I will sign it if someone can point me in the right direction!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Feeling abit pants today,whtat with bad af,migraine and a cold  Oliver had a glowing report last night at parents evening   He can now write Oli  .

I am abit   at the mo cos I called the private clinic we are thinking of joining v.soon to ask a few questions and no answers were good

1)NO signing up now as they are not taking any new cases till January
2)Then it takes 4-6 weeks just to get 1st consultation
3)Then its all the routine tests bloods/etc
4)Because we want to egg share it takes 3 months for another type of blood tests ,dont know if this is spelt right= caeryotypes   

So we are now looking at march/april for tx and I just dont think I can wait that long,my heads in a tizz   



Moomin-glad your ok after basting,take it easy,being at work will help take your mind of it   

Jess-so sorry your feeling down hunny,hope you have a nice break when school closes  

Petal-hope your ok??keep us posted on your eggs !!!    

Shazia-nnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooo you cant drop out!!!Only joking,there has been a few who said they cant come,I am gonna check now to see if its worth it!!!!

What does everyone else reckon to the meet-shall we cancell and just go to the big FF one next year??

Julie-I have got some sun too    happy thursday-nice pic by the way 

KJ-sorry to hear you have got the rain now,hope you get some of this sun soon,you can have my share if you like,im indoors with the flippin heating on anyway 

Big    to Holly,Babyfish,cindy,struthie,manda,molly and all you other lovlies


I really should go to the gym today but I really need chocolate  

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

OOH OHHH,

I have cheered up loads    I have just called the other private clinic we were thinking of taking a look at Park in Nottingham and I actually got to speak to a lady called Bev who is incharge of tretments and egg sharing and she was ssssssssooooooo helpfull,they can see me as soon as they have me referall letter and she asked where I was in my cycle (day2) she said I could go for FSH bloods today,so I am going to my surgery to have them done soon    then I will make an appointment to see my gp to refer me to her and we can get cracking         they have currently got 120 couples waiting for eggs WOW!!!

The cost is not too bad either if we donate it makes the IVF £500 and that includes(yes inclusde) all tests AND all drugs for the cycle       

So as you can tell I am happy !!!! So I am know of to get a small prick         

Kelly


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Forgot to say if we want ICSI its £800 more but what the hey,I may aswell give her my cheque book with signed cheques now  

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

morning
well after yesterdays tentative excitement (shouldnt have been so impatient) we just got a letter, saying we are being deferred till the jan prep courses, pending the outcome of a home visit in the near future... this is because of our recent fertility treatment  I know its only a couple of months but i sooooo wanted to get going. also it would fit in so well with dh being off work. now he'll have to start a new job and immediately adsk for 4 1/2 days off. 
i've had my tears and now i'm going shopping and gonna  spoil myself if i feel like it....

 to kelly, you and me both waiting now buddy...and no i wont be going to the big meet next year , dont fancy it as its quite baby/kiddie orientated.I like the idea of an IUI one. how many people are coming now?  i'm hoping i'll still be coming to it, still not sure when puppy is arriving....
just read your post, new clinic sounds great 

 to Jess too. sorry you're feeling pooey...thank god for half terms 

kj x


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Morning Gals,
I've got a few Min's to see how you all are.
Jess,
Honey I'm sorry your not feel right at the mo, hope   eases off soon. You never know it might be a  sign of a good clear out...  Take it easy for a few days. xx

Shazia,
Glad DS is settling down at school. hope your well. xx

Kelly.
Poor you with bad head. Hope you feel better soon...  What clinic are you with 
My DD had a fab report as well, the teacher did say, we are at battles with each other somedays, also DD thinks she is the teacher sometimes.... Well she does not get it from me, I was a v shy child, but a nutter as an adult, Hee Hee.

Well it's too early to see how my mum is today, I'm going up there this afternoon. ( If my car passes MOT)
I've been all over the place with her being hospital, she my secret strength 

Big Hello to Jilly, Struthie, Julie (you sexy babe you Ha Ha), catwoman, perky, moomin, Erika, Holly, I know there's more of you,  No sorry brains gone blank, Hello to all the others I've missed...

Love to all
The Mouse. xx

P.s Kelly Fab news, just read your post, yippee


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

waiting for the phone call is driving me mad
and feeling ill today,the antibiotic they gave me in the hosptial had made me so bad,got really bad upset stomach and ,never had anything like it before,have called the clinic and they said i have had a bad reaction from the antibiotic they gave me in the hosptial(which was put in my bottom) i was like WHAT ..WHAT A LOVELY JOB SOMEONE HAD,and thanks very much.so now i can't take the antibiotic i am supposed to start today.only hope that they don't plan to put the eggs back in tomorrow so i can get over this first......WHY DO THEY TAKE SO LONG TO CALL

thanks ladies feel better now i have got it off my chest 

sorry kelly your having a bad day but just read that it has got better 

juileangel-hope your having a good day,lovely picture

moomin-glad everything went well  

luv petal b


----------



## mandaW (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning my lovely ladies,

Well just a quicke so no personals i'm sorry. Got a busy day and have to go back to the hospital again this afternoon.

You'll be glad to know i made it to work in one piece today    .

All went well at docs yesterday, DH managed his blood test by reciting all the names of the Darlington Football squad- Molly    . Our sister is brilliant, we get on so well with her said she'd get DH a lollipop for being so good and not crying. 

Must admit it hit home when we got our carrier bag full of meds- excited and scared all at once.

Then we dashed off to another hospital as DH's dad has his op today. Discs taken out of his neck. Ouch!!!

Anyway, gotta get some work done as we're back again this aft for more tests and to learn to self inject (DH is gutted he no longer has to get my  ) hahahahahahahah      .Then off to see DH's dad. WHAT A DAY!!!!!

Love you all,

Mand xxxxxx

P.S Petal sending you all my love and hugs, thought about you all day  

P.P.S Julie- what a glamour puss you are !!!

P.P.P.S Jilly- get on there Northern lass, hope you had a pint for all of us xxxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

bad news from me had the call and none have fertilized,she said the sperm is still swimming and the eggs are good but it is just not happening,i don't understand,but am so upset .i am not doing this any more had enough


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just want to send big  to KJ. So sorry its been deferred hun, what a huge disappointment. At least you know where you stand now though and the home visit will be here before you know it. It's a bummer about the timing with Mike's job, but you'll get round it somehow.  Hope the retail therapy helps and I just know you'll feel better after your w/e away...    

Love Molly
x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Petal -   for you too. Julie (as always) has given you good advice - don't make any rash decisions. Have pm'd you...x

Jess - sorry the  arrived late and dashed your hopes. Horrible to go through all the upset & emotions twice over - once is bad enough. 

********** - bless you, thanks for digging out the link for Struthie.  

Jillypops - afternoon. What a drag having to interview for staff. 

Manda - well done on getting started.   at DH and Darlington squad, probably would have been quicker if he recited the names of the fans!  

Kelly - wow, you do not hang about do you! Glad the other clinic has come up trumps... 

Marsha     for your mum for today. 

Shazia - your DS sounds like an angel.  

Katrina - did your move go okay in the end? 

Love to everyone else....got to get on....

Molly
x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi 

Petal - I'm so sorry to read your news    I don't understand why they haven't given you an indication of what has happened and what you can do next.  I'm like Julie - wondering why they haven't tried icsi on them?  Sorry too for questions.  Thinking of you and so hope you can find a way out of what must seem to be a very dark and lonely place.  Don't ever forget we are here for you  

KJ - Will email you shortly but you've probably gone out to shop your socks off.  Sorry to read that you have to wait until Jan.  I assure you too it will be here before you know it.  Cold comfort I guess when you had your heart set on it starting now and the timing being so good.  Let's hope there's a very good reason why it will be so much better for you then...  

Jess - I know there are no words that fix things but we're here and we all love you to bits.  You're bound to feel like you are.  Life sucks.

Cindy - good luck with your endo apptment.  I really hope it helps to ease the pain you get.

Erica - hope all is well in your world  

Julie - the sun's gone again    Lovely to see your gorgeous pic!

Marsha - hope today's tests come back clear with a good indication of what is going on with your poor Mum.  It must be really stressful for you all worrying.

Jilly - sounds like you had a great night!  What's your party piece?

Kelly - talk about an emotional morning!  Really pleased that things are looking so good for the other clinic! Yipee with getting bloods done today and you're on the road!!  Ollie is very clever!  Oooh sad if we don't have the meet....!

Shazia - hey you!  Really pleased that your Mum has made such an amazing recovery!!  She's a star!  Also good to see DS's lovely pic!  He sounds adorable  

Manda - good luck for FIL's op!  Sounds excruitiating but hope that he'll be in less pain after he's had it.  You're on the road too!  

Moomin - really hope you won't be at your new job long either hunny      BTW - your DH sounds just lovely aaahhh.

Molly - phwoooarr!  Watch out DH alright!!  How do you feel?  Mine still hasn't arrived    Would be great if you could send me the website you got yours from.... mine was in the US...  Don't fret about the book - there's no hurry at all.

Unfortunately I'm feeling really poo today.  Not because of my cold or anything, just because I'm fed up with the world.  I can't make plans for anything and it's all starting to get on top of me.  Dh has a phone interview with a company in NZ tonight, so you never know it could be the start of something new.  What I'm scared of is trading one set of problems for another....

Love
H xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks ladies,sorry about what a night mare but will ask them about icsi,they are waiting abit longer,i never thought about icsi she did say something about it but i thought she meant next time.they cant believe itas well they said the eggs are grade 1 and 2(or a cant remember now) and the sperm is really good quaility,so they are shocked too.waiting to see what happens but they said don't get your hopes up ,but they will wait abit longer.
thanks veryone and will let you know what happens thanks for the pms


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah Jilly I'm on line & but can't post because everytime I try to there are more posts to read      
Trying to catch up with you all & yes work is still mega busy   but they can't wipe the   off my face no matter how much they try & today they are trying very, very hard!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly - So your niece drinks out of loads of bottles    sounds a bit like her auntie if you ask me   Yep still busy but at least the weeks are flying by & I'm off to Dublin next weekend to see my brother. Hope the interviews go well Chrissie, don't show them the cellar in case you   them!!
Julie - Fab pic hunny   What a healthy girl you are. Pm on it's way this afternoon   
Holly - So sorry you're feeling down, life isn't simple is it   You have so much on your plate, take care & I hope you feel better & more positive again soon.   for DH for interview.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

kelly - Great news that you can move on with treatment, great prices too   you must be really excited.
Moomin - Hope   isn't dragging on too much.
Marsha - Sorry to hear that you're mom is still in hospital & hope she makes a speedy recovery   You must be worn out with all the running around. Millie is fabulous thanks for asking ssssssoooooooo cute  
Kj - Sorry things haven't happened when you wanted them to    but Xmas is only 9wks away (  I know I said the naughty word) which means January is only 10 weeks   Not what you want to hear but it will go quicker than you think. New year.............new beginning   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly & computers


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jess - No apologies dafty just lots of   &   for you. What you are feeling is natural after everything you have been through. Your emotions must be all over the place. Take it easy & have a good week off next week.
Molly - How are you? And thanks for the   on completing the wages, what a result   
Manda - I'm with you excited & scared   Hope FIL's operation goes well.
Catwoman -      Hope you've had a good break & can't wait to hear from you at the weekend.
Shazia - Hi hun   how are you? Glad DS has settled into school, anything nice planned for half term?
Cindy - Lovely to hear from you, hope Dh has a great birthday  
Fishy - You ok? Going onto your site today to get something for my Millie   not that I haven't bought loads already I just can't help it!!

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly you are funny.
Comical   & in the head   

You ok Triple J


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Petal
So sorry to read your post   you must be feeling a thousand emotions at the moment. All is not lost though hun     please stay positive & like the others said don't make any big decisions for the time being. Hopefully ICSI is an option. Thinking of you & keeping everything crossed.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah I'm fine Julie   
We are still busy having lost a whole weeks work so still playing catch up & trying to keep on top of current stuff.
Today I've got the added hassle of a right W  R of a manager who keeps putting in complaints about one of my girls who he doesn't like. She does a great job for me but he goes above me & complains about any little single thing he can find about her. I hate it   but unfortunately this manager is right up the MD's   so no-one listens to moans & groans about him   
Other than that just waiting for   Have got the pains & expect her Mon/Tue.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly
Love the little x in the middle of all those   

               

You ok poppet?


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - She always does but hey I don't care this time because it's the start of something new    And don't worry I REALLY protect my girls  with a passion.
Jilly -


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Chrissie
Are all your glasses shined & in nice even rows, bar towels washed & ironed, optics clear & full, bottle bins emptied, bars oiled (like the landlady  ), stools fixed to the floor so that you can't fall off & hurt your knees   you seem really bored today. At least you've got the lovely Steptoe & JC to look at   
I reckon the only reason you bought all those drinks is that everytime you bought one, you had one yourself  who said you were daft


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi - I was just checking in on the BFP thread and their Looby lou is at this moment in the maternity ward!  So exciting!  Also - Aussie Meg is having her twinnies in 5 days!!

H xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly - That's really exciting news      I did my first & second IUI's with Looby & hope all goes well this afternoon. My    hasn't Meg's pg flown by.............not for her maybe!!
Julie -          
Jilly - Get the train down here there's loads to do   no time to be bored!!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kelly - Why are you thinking of cancelling the meet?  I was looking forward to meeting you all and putting faces to names etc
DH was also lookking forward to it as well.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

My god, you lot can     !!!!

I haven't cancelled the meet,its just a few have dropped out cos of commitments which is totally understandable,I am still up for it if you lor are!!!!  

Petal-Im so sorry your precious eggs haven't fertilized yet,really hope thay can do the ICSI for you,any more news

Kj-sorry that you got excited yesterday only to be told there is more of a wait now,as everyone says to me-it will fly by    ONLY JOKING.

Sorry not many personals just got back from the gym and got to do tea

Love to all

Kelly  x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

We are both still well up for it Kelly, in fact DH is on count down until he meets you all, he is dying to know who I spend so much time chatting to on the computer!


----------



## Cindy (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi Girlies
sorry a quick post again!
Kelly excellent news about clinic!
Catwoman Good luck for Saturday 
Kj HUn how did the shoppping go? Jan will be here befroe you know it, we're the same just waiting now.
********** hi and hugs to you
and Holly, Petal, Mouse, I miss you all like crazy.
DH and I had a lush night really lovely food, and even stopped on the way back for a cuddle in the car like courting couples hee hee
Just wanted a bit of feed back off you all, going be having surgery soon for my endo, and obviously I know how bad I get my pain and it has been so long since I had a normal AF, so just wandered if you could give me some feed back on the symtoms you all get before AF, do you get pain leading up to AF? etc? its just that when I had my last surgery in June, the gynae said there was no active endo, but obviously I am still getting pain, but I suppose just starting to think maybe it is normal what I get and this is what everyone's AF's are like, does that make sense?
hope thats ok, 
anyway catch you all later
love lots
Cindyxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Cindy

I normally get AF pains a good couple of days before she shows.  Sometimes this has been as many as 5 days before.  

Hope this helps

Moomin


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Just back from Rhodes .
Am tanned and fat as I ate        and drank lots 
I've given up trying to catch up with a weeks worth of posts   and am too tired to do personals, so see you all tomorrow!
Nice to be back,
Perky


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies

Just to let you know I am thinking of you all.  Sorry there haven't been any personals for a few days, have been really busy at work.  Parents evenings have left me really knackered and some darling has give me the lurgy .  My voice has nearly gone (DP is very pleased!!!!) and am now starting to feel like I have a stinking cold on the way, just in time for half term...GREAT!!!!!   Will catch up with you all when I feel less like a  

Much love

Sarah xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Me Me Me post,

Have Rudely not read any posts 

Just to let you know 

Katie Rose Arrived at 8.25am yesterday - 6lb 6oz and Beautiful - Not that i am biased at all   

Will come back and update you all soon,

Love to All,
Looby & Katie xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Where is everyone??  I guess it's a bit late, maybe!!

Congratulations Looby - that's brilliant news.  And Katie Rose is a lovely name.  Hope you are all doing well!    

Holly - sorry you are so fed up at the moment.  I really sympathise as my life has all been very uncertain in many ways for the last couple of years and whilst it is great to have different choices available, at the same time it is really hard to know what to do for the best, especially when above everything else you just want to conquer this IF business and have a baby!  Sending you a big  

Kim - sorry to hear you have to wait a bit longer, but it does all sound very positive though.  

Kelly - Hurray for the other clinic!! Excellent news to hear you can start soon.  

Petal - I was really sad to hear that you can't go any further this time, but I think everything Julie said was true.  If you are able to do ICSI next time, maybe that will make all the difference?  

Jess - I hope you're okay - the last week or so must have been so hard.  Hope being back at school has helped rather than made it worse.  I'm sure the children loved having you back though! 


Hello to everyone else - I'm sorry my brain has just about given up now, I think it's bedtime - but off the top of my head, Julie, Sair,Moomin, Erika, Manda, Shazia, Jilly, Molly, Cindy, Perkypinky, babyfish and not forgetting Catwoman (    for you).

As for me, me and DH had our HIV/Hepatitis blood tests today so really feel we have started on the IVF process (although it doesn't really start for another 4 weeks).  Never thought having an AIDS test would be so exciting - but we were both very over excited this morning!!  (But couldn't help wondering why fertile people are allowed do what the hell they want whilst anyone needing treatment has to prove they're a suitable person, without any diseases etc etc.  Oh well...)

Love to all

Rachel xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

```
[color=red][SIZE=27px] ^itsagirl^ Looby lou - Congratulations on the arrival of Katie Rose!!  ^itsagirl^ [/SIZE] [/color]
```
Fantastic to log and and read such great news!!

Miserable old day again and you're right Julie - it's definitely Autumn! Oooh home made sausie rolls! Wow - Erica will be doubling her morning's order after reading that! Thanks for your usual good cheer and big cuddles they do really help! I feel like a negative old tart at times and as yesterday was my AF from hell I don't think that helped lift the mood of gloom. Today is another day! (Yep Cindy I too get a painful AF but don't forget that ultrasounds miss 40% of what's going on in there so my sister was told last week...)

Rachel - thanks to you too huns and Jilly of course. I'm  but it's a little bit of a sad one. DH's mother just called and said that her mother probably won't last the day. It's up to me to tell DH and his sister, which isn't a nice thing to do and horrible for them to receive at work. V sad but another lady who had an amazing innings at 89.

DH's phone interview went well for NZ job and another email today for yet another job on Monday night - all go!

Taking Mr Claws to the vet for his yearly jab and getting him micro chipped (requirement when you want to ship them overseas). He hates the car so can you imagine what he will be like flying? I'm dreading that bit whenever it will be 

Hi Moomin, Welcome back Perks glad hols was good! and Hello to Sarah - nice to see you back. Sounds like a big week and hope you get over your cold speedily.

Hey lovelies Molly and KJ 

Big  to Erica, Jess P and can't wait to hear from you Catwoman 

Loves to everyone else!

H xxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Aaah thanks J!  Poor little Angel - she sounds like such a hunny and you - you big bad meany lulling her into a false sense of security and then shock horror you're at the vets door!  We used to have a gorgeous cat when we were kids who would jump into the car with us to go down to the shops!  Absolutely loved it!  Such personalities!

H xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi all

sorry got to be quick as i have a ton of packing to do for my weekend away
thanks for all the commiserations yesterday. just have to keep thinking what will be will be, and holly,you're right -  there will be a reason in there somewhere as to why the delay has happened. prob something to do with being around to look after new pup....

have good weekends one and all 

kj x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning lovlies,

Its really gloomy here today and Oli has an inset day so we were all set to walk to the library,think we will wait till its slowed down abit,I have got all my lights on cos its that dark   

Looby-         Huge congrats on the safe arrival of Katie,hope you are all very happy together for many years to come   

Holly-your poor kitty having to go on a plane  .I am sorry you have got to tell dh and sis the bad news, thinking of you loads.

Julie- whats the matter with youyour normally really excited on Fri mornings   

Cindy-Think the others have more or less answered your question but just thought I would say I get af pains from anything as early as 10 days before,they tend to increase as the days go by. Hoping it all goes well!!

Rachel-I know what you mean about getting excited about blood tests,I am not at your stage yet but hopefully will be v.soon,I was bad enough getting my FSH done yesterday just for my refferal for the private clinic.And yes you are well within your rights to rant about "fertile" people that dont get checked,its v frustrating!!   wishing you all the luck in the world for you tx.

KJ-have a fab weekend away 

Welcome back Pinky-glad you had a nice time 

Big hello to sarah,molly,babyfish,struthie,kj,shazia,moomin   and all the other nutter out there  

Kelly x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Well it sure cheered me up Julie!!  

Huge congrats to Looby lou on the birth of Katie Rose


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Julie,

That is much better,so much so that I am off for a crunchie   

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning lovely ladies its Friday  
Julie - You've done it now    cornflakes have just gone out with window with all of your talk of sausage rolls & a lovely sausage & tomato sandwich has now been ordered. Actually I had sausage before I came to work too   DF came home last night...............don't make me a bad girl!!
Holly - Old tart.......more than likely........but negative.......NEVER   Glad DH's interview went well last night & sorry that you've got to pass on such sad news   
Jilly - Morning Chrissie, how's The Vic?   Hope you're ok.........hungover maybe? Or getting ready for work....................putting your knee pads on & all that   
Kj - Have a fab weekend   
Big   to Moomin, Kelly, Cindy, Mousey, Shazia, Perky (welcome back), Sarah, Rachel, Fishy, Jess & everyone else. 

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way >>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=39978.0

H xx


----------

